# 2 new fosters need names !



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

brother and sister siblings
male= buff colored
female= grey/black and white




























suggestions I have so far:
PeanutButter (buff) and Jellie or PeeBee and J
Star and Buck
Ben and Geri (ben and jerry's ice cream)
Lucy and Ricky
Pebbles and BamBam

suggest some more or vote for favorites!
I am hoping to place them in a home together so names that sound good together may help get them noticed.


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

Those are all great names - I like Pebbles and BamBam, but only if it would fit their personalities, lol


----------



## BuddyMC (Jan 9, 2010)

Romulus and Remus?
Pepsi and Cola?
Buddy and Holly?
Faith and Hope?
George and Mildred?

Lovely kitties, hope the find forever homes really soon x


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

Mickey and Minnie


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Morquinn said:


> Mickey and Minnie


^^This. They look like a Mickey and Minnie.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Bonnie & Clyde.


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

The rescue I foster for "suggests" we not repeat names in the same year. Thus, Mickey and Minnie, and Bonnie and Clyde can't be used. This rescue has adopted out a couple hundred animals already this year. Cute names are getting harder to come by!

I'm guessing the buff boy is going to be a big guy. He already outweighs his sister by more than a half pound.


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

Dang- just thought of a good one Ritchie and Joanie! We just had a Joan get adopted, I'll have to check on the spelling- maybe I could make that work ?


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Buster & Babe.


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

Peaches and Cream, Ying and Yang, Donny and Marie, Peter and Wendy


----------



## pchel (Aug 16, 2011)

Coco and Chanel Chanel is all the rage again. I named some fosters this. Also I named a boy Chowder and I swear he was adopted on his name alone...by a teenage boy. Chowder is a popular older kid cartoon. Chowder and Sushi would be cute as well.


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

Romeo and Juliet...Donald and Daisy...


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

Garfield and Nermal


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

I like Ben and Geri or Lucy and Ricky. they are so cute!


----------



## Meowsie (Aug 28, 2011)

In the event that you are a Harry Potter fan, may I suggest Ron and Hermione? It would be very fitting, as the girl is brownish and the boy is a gingie!

If not, then I think Pebbles and BamBam are very cute names for those two.


----------



## Hepburn (Feb 9, 2011)

I would probably name them Fred and Ethel. If only their colors were reversed, they could be Fred and Ginger. 

Some other ideas:
Buddy and Sally (from the Dick van **** Show--my brain is stuck on TV names now!)
Ross and Monica
Xander and Willow

And for a non-TV name, maybe Zeus and Athena, because they are so little and cute that those "big" names are just adorable on them.


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

Ooo just thought of some more thanks to the above poster...

Buddy and Holly


----------



## Hepburn (Feb 9, 2011)

Morquinn said:


> Ooo just thought of some more thanks to the above poster...
> 
> Buddy and Holly


Oooh, nice!


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

Romeo and Juliet <3


----------



## christinaja (Aug 28, 2011)

Cyrano and Roxanne(they could by Cy and Roxie for short!)
Arthur and Morgan
Heathcliff and Cathy
Oberon and Titania
Phineas and Isabella(from Phineas and Ferb, the cartoon)
hmmm....


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Ricky and Lucy for sure. FOR SURE. They are way, way, WAY awesomer than the others.


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

I like 
pebbles & bam bam
Peaches and Cream and Ying and Yang


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow, everyone came up with some great names!
I had a problem with a lot of them though, because they have already been used in our rescue this year. I finally had picked either Richie and Joanie or Cookie and Cream. Unfortunately Joanie and Cookie are very recent names in the rescue 

I loved Pebbles and Bam Bam, but was afraid Bam Bam might give the impression of a tough guy and he is the sweetest guy ever.

In the end, they have become 
Biskit and Jehlie


----------



## christinaja (Aug 28, 2011)

Cute names!


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

How about Timmy and Tammy?

OH! Guess I'm too late.


----------

